# Mulberry



## djg (Apr 4, 2020)

Has anyone ever made anything out of Mulberry lumber? If so, photos please.

I've got a couple of small logs set aside at the log yard that I'm contemplating milling a couple of boards off of.


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't have pics but it's a pretty wood, good to turn.


----------



## djg (Apr 4, 2020)

Yes I knew about turning, just wondering about flat work.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2020)

You better end seal it asap, it is a fruit wood and loves to crack as it dries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## djg (Apr 5, 2020)

I haven't cut the logs into anything yet. It's been too wet to get to them. Had a dry spell so I might get to them this week. Just wondering if worth milling into lumber instead of turning blanks.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2020)

I'd say go for it, but seal the ends and about an inch or two up on the ends as soon as its milled. Like I said, mulberry is very prone to checking and cracking. Dry it very slowly. And keep the stack weighted while its drying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 5, 2020)

If you mill any 1x4, I'd like to try a pot call from some to see how it sounds


----------



## djg (Apr 5, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If you mill any 1x4, I'd like to try a pot call from some to see how it sounds



I've got enough Mulberry around here, I ought to be able to cut you enough for a blank or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've cut a few logs I get it in my blocking piles kinda often but I've never dried any. Almost like Osage color when cutting it and wet as all get out.


----------



## phinds (Apr 14, 2020)

Sad thing about mulberry is the way it loses that nice yellowish/golden tan color and turns a boring dull brown.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/mulberry.htm


----------



## Tim Shettlesworth (Apr 18, 2020)

phinds said:


> Sad thing about mulberry is the way it loses that nice yellowish/golden tan color and turns a boring dull brown.
> 
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/mulberry.htm


Yes its sad a lot of woods do that. Look really cool when green and dull boring when dry or with age.


----------



## djg (May 18, 2020)

djg said:


> I've got enough Mulberry around here, I ought to be able to cut you enough for a blank or two.



Well Better Late Then Never!

I finally got around to cutting @Eric Rorabaugh the small board for a pot call or two. Sorry for the delay, but it's been hard to get motivated.
I had to take it out of my firewood logs and I wasn't sure it would be long enough due to checking.

Unfortunately, the log guy burnt the two 16"? logs he said he was saving for me. We did get a dry spell, but the ground was too rough for my 2WD truck to get to them. I should had taken his offer up to move the logs to a better area, but I don't like bothering him while he's working. Bad thing, too, one of the logs looked pretty straight. And after seeing how these blanks turned out, I would have loved to see some boards out of it.

I left the board just under an 1-1/2" thick just in case there will be cupping. Ran only one face across the jointer and I really like the grain. The other side is clear as well. Checking was trimmed off and then cut to size. Ends sealed in wax. Finished size 8-1/2" x 5-1/4" x 1-1/2".

PM me with your address and I'll get it out sometime this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

Awesome. Thanks. I hate to bother people too but if THEY ask, it means they don't mind. I hate turning down free wood!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## djg (May 18, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Awesome. Thanks. I hate to bother people too but if THEY ask, it means they don't mind. I hate turning down free wood!



yeh I really hate loosing those logs. I'm in the process (finally!) of making a small CSM for my 60cc saw. Yes I know it kind of small for milling, but I'd be only doing small short logs with only 12" cut. Plenty of rest in between.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 26, 2020)

Got mine the other day. Forgot to post. Thank you!


----------



## Byron Barker (May 28, 2020)

I make bows out of it all the time. Wonderful wood


----------



## djg (May 28, 2020)

Let's see one or anything, flat or spun, from Mulberry.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

